# wlan- sendeleistung erhöhen [solved]

## Treborius

hi, ich hab ein problem mit meinem wlan-router,

am wochenende habe ich all meine technik in der schrankwand mal sauber

verdrahtet, und den router nun in den schrank gestellt

resultat ==> kein empfang mehr im schlafzimmer   :Confused: 

ich habe bis jetzt eine 5dBi antenne an dem router hängen?

am empfangscomputer ist nur son usb-stick

würde ein aufrüsten mit einer 10dBi antenne etwas bringen?

oder sollte ich eher am computer eine usb-karte mit antenne nehmen?

das problem mit der computerlösung wäre nur wieder, einen

linux-tauglichen stick mit antenne zu finden.

würde mich über hilfe freuen, ohne internet ist irgendwie, hmm naja ...

doof   :Wink: 

----------

## XMath

Hi,

es bringt relativ wenig wenn du eine schlechte Empfangsqualität durch einen besseren Empfänger aufzufangen versuchst.

Ich würde es mit einer besseren Antenne versuchen und ggf. diese umtauschen wenn es nichts hilft.

----------

## ChrisJumper

Hmm, Du meinst jetzt ist "nur" die Schrankwand dazwischen und schon geht es nicht mehr?

Also auch wenn es blöd klingt, ich würde da vorher auch ausprobieren den Router anders hinzu Stellen oder legen :)

Wasserflaschen aus dem Weg zu räumen oder Zimmerpflanzen umzustellen *g* aber eine stärkere Antenne ist wohl die einfachste Lösung.

Kann man die denn einfach so tauschen? Ich dachte man muss auch auf Stromversorgung achten und oder einen ganz neuen Router besorgen?

----------

## Klaus Meier

Die Ausrichtung bringt auch etwas. Die Antennen sollten möglichst parallel zueinander stehen. Wenn da so ein USB Stick im Rechner steckt, ist das meistens nicht so optimal. Es reicht schon ein einfaches USB Verlängerungskabel. Und dann die Antennen ausrichten.

----------

## tazinblack

Kannst Du nicht die Antenne außen am Schrank oder oben drauf befestigen und ein Antennenkabel zum Router verwenden?

Wenn Du die Antenne hinten drauf machst, sollte sie optisch nicht weiter stören, es sei denn, das ist ein Riesending.

Dieses hochfrequente Funkzeugs wird doch durch alles mögliche gedämpft.

Ich hab oben im Schlafzimmer auch nen kleinen VDR stehen. Davon ist der WLAN-Router nur ca. 8 Meter entfernt und nur die Decke dazwischen.

Es gibt zwar ne Verbindung, aber leider reicht es nicht, um VDR Aufnahmen vom Wohnzimmer-VDR zu streamen oder das SDTV Lifebild anzuzeigen.

Und das trotz WLAN N.

Momentan hab ich ne Wurfverkabelung vom Büro nebenan. Muss wohl doch durchbohren.   :Sad: 

----------

## Treborius

 *ChrisJumper wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Kann man die denn einfach so tauschen? Ich dachte man muss auch auf Stromversorgung achten und oder einen ganz neuen Router besorgen?

 

der router ist selber gebaut, amd geode mit 500 MHz, da kann ich die antenne einfach abschrauben

und eine neue draufschrauben

ich habe nun die alte 5 dBi mit einer 8 dBi antenne ersetzt, hat die sendeleistung auch erhöht

(bekomme nun wieder eine verbindung), aber link quality liegt vllt bei 15/100

das problem scheint aber eher am atheros treiber zu liegen ...

da gibt es massive probleme mit der sendeleistung

ich habe zum test mal einen router von einen freund daneben gestellt,

die antenne ist vielleicht 25% so gross wie meine, und ich bekomme ne super verbindung

ich werde die tage mal versuchen ein anderes kernel modul zu benutzen, 

von den einstellungen stimmt eigentlich alles, es wird auch die richtige antenne benutzt

(wenn ich auf den 2.ten antennenanschluss schalte, bricht die verbindung sofort ab)

----------

## JoHo42

Hi Treborius,

eine erhöhung um 3dbi ist nicht wirklich viel.

3db ist faktor 2 das ist eine verdopplung.

Allerdings reden wir hier über dbi und das "i" bezieht sich auf eine Ideale Antenne (Isotopen Strahler).

Die Antenne am Router ist nicht Ideal und somit holst du bei den Standart router Antennen nix raus.

An der Antenne am Router würde ich jetzt nicht weiter suchen.

Hoffentlich steht eine Antenne am Router horizontal und eine vertikal das ist wichtig.

Ansonsten an anderer Stelle suchen.

Gruss Jörg

----------

## Treborius

so,

ich habe dieses wochenende eine Atheros AR5213A eingebaut,

2 antennen angestöpselt und hab nun super empfang,

wahrscheinlich hatte die alte karte einfach nen ding weg

----------

